# Help VAX part wanted



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Searched on line not available.

It attaches the hose to the waste water tank, some councils keep spares such as this, but Leeds it seems just puts them in landfill.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bit misleading the above, Leeds do sell things from the tip, https://news.leeds.gov.uk/recycling-site-re-opens-with-new-reuse-shop-after-52m-revamp/ but they don't keep spare bit like this, if the machine is not repairable they chuck the lot, the number of times I've lost or stood on a crevis tool etc, or someother loss, normally you can buy new, but in this instance I can't, the machine works fine, but can't use the hose for the lack of this part.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Would it help to put in details of exactly what you need for what machine etc.? From your pictures I am not clear what you need....

Why would a council keep spares? Maybe I am being thick......

I assume that you have tried via;

https://www.espares.co.uk/browse/ma...jkLpkZWIICHSfZMbKCLmJ10Krfbpq22AaAlPmEALw_wcB

but not knowing the Model no. etc makes it very difficult to help.....


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Someone with a 3D printer would knock one up for you in a couple of hours.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've got five Vax brushes and pipes that may fit your device - if they look as if they are any use you can have them.

We threw our cordless Vax Vacuum away, weren't happy with its performance, but kept the charger, battery and a couple of filters (now advertised on Gumtree) and the brushes and short pipe were kept - 'just in case' we ever found a use for them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

@dave, This is the actual part https://www.ransomspares.co.uk/part...de deluxe/dirty-water-tank-adaptor/507678.htm none in stock here or anywhere else, none expected, VAX themselves do not have any and are not making them so we're looking totally at used, might be new old stock somewher of course.

The council doesn't keep spares, what they do is empty the big containers from all the council recycle places, and find things which can be re-used, but they only keep complete vacuums etc, tools get binned, there is a place on Ebay which sells parts for Dysons etc which are used, I've had parts from there, looking like new, but they have none either.

Model number etc see picture.

@ Drew, good idea but without a drawing or one to copy it'd be expensive I think.
@Keith, thank you, but It doesn't actually use any brushes, just spray and suck.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> @dave, This is the actual part https://www.ransomspares.co.uk/part...de deluxe/dirty-water-tank-adaptor/507678.htm none in stock here or anywhere else, none expected, VAX themselves do not have any and are not making them so we're looking totally at used, might be new old stock somewher of course.
> 
> The council doesn't keep spares, what they do is empty the big containers from all the council recycle places, and find things which can be re-used, but they only keep complete vacuums etc, tools get binned, there is a place on Ebay which sells parts for Dysons etc which are used, I've had parts from there, looking like new, but they have none either.
> 
> ...


Kev,
This link is to the page at espares. They do say it is discontinued but also say contact them and they may be able to help???

https://www.espares.co.uk/product/es1536209/adaptor-dwt-hose?pageNumber=11&SearchTerm=VAX 026


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, I rang them all yesterday Tel, all the same, no tock, not on order, contact VAX, Vax don't make that model VAX any more, but I feel that they have a newer model and are still using the same part under a different name or number, whcih is why I posted pictures, so if anyone had one they could look, and give me the VAX model number.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Vax part number 1-3-127528-00 in case it helps  

I have tried Ebay,de .fr. .es, .it all come up with the same lists.

I have been searching for this for 3 days now:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Give up man and fettle one !

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Shapes is too complex Terry or I'd give it a bash, you'd need milling machine or it's take months, it has to seal to work, and it has to be removable too.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Shapes is too complex Terry or I'd give it a bash, you'd need milling machine or it's take months, it has to seal to work, and it has to be removable too.


PVC pipe, rectangular plastic trunking, saw and glue........... did you never watch Blue Peter. :wink2:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll let you make one for me Terry as you think it's easy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Still looking, although I have managed to borrow one to see if I can make one, looks doubtful though.


----------

